# If World Ended??



## Ikonz101 (Jan 5, 2008)

If the world had just ended and you survived what items or objects would you try to get??


----------



## Taras (Jan 5, 2008)

If the world ended, how would I (or anyone) have survived?

Do you mean if one was a rare survivor of a mass die-off, possibly a Malthusian Catastrophe?

Then I'd be looking to get my drink on for a minute.

Edit: alternate answer - a water purification chip for the vault.


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Living alone with my dog Sam, trying to cure everybody? In that case, a lab and some generators would be nice.


----------



## refugio (Jan 5, 2008)

find money, take it to the store, buy games, dump them, rinse and repeat


----------



## Icarus (Jan 5, 2008)

A towel of course. Duhhhhh...


----------



## notnarb (Jan 5, 2008)

women (no, I'm not calling women objects 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Taras (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> women (no, I'm not calling women objects
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure this has been asked already but If you're not narb, then who is?


----------



## Ikonz101 (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Do you mean if one was a rare survivor of a mass die-off, possibly a Malthusian Catastrophe?



Exactly...We can call it a mass die-off.. What most people used or needed has diminished and you must survive without the easy way of survival nowadays... Such has having supermarkets to buy your food at...Or having the luxury of going to a gas station...things like this..

Ikonz101


----------



## Banger (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(refugio @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> find money, take it to the store, buy games, dump them, rinse and repeat


You are the only person alive. Yet you would buy games? 

My computer with an infinite power source (I have enough stuff on it to keep me occupied for YEARS)


----------



## notnarb (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Taras @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(notnarb @ Jan 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > women (no, I'm not calling women objects
> ...


http://www.narbreview.org/


----------



## Taras (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Ikonz101 @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> Exactly...We can call it a mass die-off.. What most people used or needed has diminished and you must survive without the easy way of survival nowadays... Ikonz101



I see. Then in that case, I would (in no particular order):

1. Fast-track my method for macro-asexual cell division
2. Loot a Wal-Mart
3. Meticulously store my urine in several thousand glass 12 ounce bottles
4. Position the bodies of the unfortunates in a parade theme of my choosing
5. Read the Mark Twain classics (procured from Wal-Mart)


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 5, 2008)

Take my DS and PS2 and my teddy bear and GTFO all the way to Mars to restart my life.  Oh, and my blankey.


----------



## Opium (Jan 5, 2008)

Fruit/Vegetable/Grain seeds and plants. All the food that isn't tinned in Supermarkets would start stinking pretty soon.


----------



## zeppo (Jan 5, 2008)

if everyone died, then... electricity is die! nooo
I look for a tall bridge to jump off of


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> if everyone died, then... electricity is die! nooo
> I look for a tall bridge to jump off of



I'm actually with Zepp on this one. The world has ended, most people are dead. That means there's very few (if any) people to mate with, no one to run the TV companies, electric companies, etc. I'd pretty much look for a bridge to jump off.


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(zeppo @ Jan 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > if everyone died, then... electricity is die! nooo
> ...



Same here. I couldn't live without my basic necessities (TV, computer, GBAtemp)


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 5, 2008)

I get some cake!


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jan 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(zeppo @ Jan 5 2008 said:
> ...



Raid Honda and get a bunch of generators!


----------



## Jax (Jan 5, 2008)

Sam DIES!

Seriously, I just finished watching I am Legend!


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> Sam DIES!
> 
> Seriously, I just finished watching I am Legend!



That movie sucked ass! Thankfully I downloaded it, so I didn't pay for it.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(salamence502 @ Jan 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jan 5 2008 said:
> ...



Electricity was just a basic example. Without power every grocery store's supply of food would rot, and there'd be no one to produce more food from factories and farms, since no one would be alive but you. Society keeps the world running, without the people to maintain the ISPs the internet would cease to exist, without actors to film all forms of live-action media would cease production, without... you get the idea. If you're the last person on Earth you're pretty much screwed.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Jan 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(salamence502 @ Jan 5 2008 said:
> ...



Im beginning to think that you have never seen a tree in your life .........and a cow. 

COME ON 1 person and a whole world to support it, i dont think food is gonna be a problem.

EDIT: I do tend to agree that you would be pretty screwed


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> Living alone with my dog Sam, trying to cure everybody? In that case, a lab and some generators would be nice.



LOL

I'd just try to look for survivors


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 5, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:


> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> > kellyan95 said:
> ...



EXACTLY. One supermarket would have enough canned goods to keep you alive for years. When you run out, walk 1 mile to the next supermarket and survive for another decade. As for killing one's self for lack of electricity: why that's just pathetic. Human companionship would be a huge loss, but your life would be a hell of a lot better without the addiction of modern entertainment. Enjoy being alive dammit!


----------



## lagman (Jan 5, 2008)

All I know is that I would be naked, naked and eating canned tuna everyday.  -I do half of that everyday,anyway-


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> All I know is that I would be naked, naked and eating canned tuna everyday.Â -I do half of that everyday,anyway-



Then if I'm a survivor, PLEASE don't come looking for me. ;-)


----------



## ShadowStitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Come on guys, where's your ingenuity?

Step 1: Think of a location where you could live which has plenty of daylight and a temperate climate. You want it to be somewhat dry, but with readily available fresh water and rain, with sunshine and fertile soil, and probably as little ice and snow as possible. Preferably close to city of some size, so as to make procuring raw goods easier, but also away from anything that might become hazardous anytime soon...like an unmanned nuclear plant or a chemical factory.

Step 2: Collect canned goods and living necessities, set up a home somewhere appropriate and potentially defensible _(if you think that will be a concern against other refugees, zombies, mutants, whatever)_. You only have a year or two, maybe 3 tops, before all of the canned goods in the stores start to become dangerous to eat. MRE's can sustain you a bit longer than that, but sooner or later you're going to have to start growing your own food.

Step 3: Once your basic survival needs are taken care of, hit up all the material goods you might consider needing. Tools, furniture, medicine, etc. Collect all the books you can, since information is going to be your best friend now: Manuals, guidebooks, maps, almanacs, medical books, everything you need to learn to survive. Stockpile anything you don't immediately need in watertight containers and make sure it's organized. Once all the stores start collapsing, and their stock is ruined by weather, you won't have a second chance!

Step 4: Provide for creature comforts. Pick up some nice TVs and computers and movies and games and whatever else your heart desires. Remember those manuals you picked up?  Now it's time to learn how to build a solar array, or a wind turbine generator. You can have all the electricity you want if you just harness it from nature. There are portable solar generators capable of powering a laptop almost indefinitely, so with the proper application of technology, you'd have all the digital media you like.

Step 5: Now that you're prepared with supplies and knowledge, set up a homestead where you'll be comfortable living for the foreseeable future. Plant some fruit trees, set up a garden, learn to cook and clean and maybe raise livestock...generally go all Harvest Moon. Start brewing your own beer, learn to play an instrument... Personally, I'd pick someplace near the coast, maybe even get a nice big boat and an RV, so I can conceivably travel a bit before the gasoline stores in the stations breaks down.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(ShadowStitch @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> Come on guys, where's your ingenuity?
> 
> Step 1: Think of a location where you could live which has plenty of daylight and a temperate climate. You want it to be somewhat dry, but with readily available fresh water and rain, with sunshine and fertile soil, and probably as little ice and snow as possible. Preferably close to city of some size, so as to make procuring raw goods easier, but also away from anything that might become hazardous anytime soon...like an unmanned nuclear plant or a chemical factory.
> 
> ...



Umm, you lost me at zombies and mutants.


----------



## moozxy (Jan 5, 2008)

Hmm... If you were the last person on earth, would you bother getting dressed in the morning? I mean, would you even bother wearing clothes?

EDIT:
Haha I didn't see lagman's post
I guess that answers my question


----------



## JPH (Jan 5, 2008)

If the world ended, and I somehow survived(highly unlikely)...I'd build my own themepark, where I can ride them anytime I want - with no waiting lines


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> EXACTLY. One supermarket would have enough canned goods to keep you alive for years. When you run out, walk 1 mile to the next supermarket and survive for another decade. As for killing one's self for lack of electricity: why that's just pathetic. Human companionship would be a huge loss, but your life would be a hell of a lot better without the addiction of modern entertainment. Enjoy being alive dammit!



I disagree. Canned goods would get old after a while, eventually the very idea of another can of soup would sicken you. And what else are you going to do with your time, _read_? I hate reading books (most of the time). Not to say that books are bad, I'm just not much for them. Electricity is the foundation of everything I love. Video games, television, hell I even read my comic books _online_. Without it I'd quite literally go crazy. Human companionship would of course be a problem but I've found that media of some sort can indeed be a substitute for such things. For example if you don't have a girlfriend... there's pornography. Which outside of magazines is purely electronic media.

And in reply to someone else, farming your own food? Do you have any idea how difficult it is to run a farm? Most farms have farmhands (IE workers) to help out with such things. You expect any one human being to feed 80 cows, 30 chickens, till the ground _by hand_, plant seeds, pick the vegetables, spray the insecticide, kill said animals, wash all of this for consumption, find a way to keep it refrigerated (remember, no power), cook it, find a way to get water (no water treatment either), wash their dishes, etc... on a daily basis? It's impossible. No one person can do such a thing; it's exactly that reason that farmers have to hire workers.


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Icarus @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> A towel of course. Duhhhhh...








 Awesome answer *brings the peanuts*


----------



## ShadowStitch (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> And in reply to someone else, farming your own food? Do you have any idea how difficult it is to run a farm? Most farms have farmhands (IE workers) to help out with such things. You expect any one human being to feed 80 cows, 30 chickens, till the ground _by hand_, plant seeds, pick the vegetables, spray the insecticide, kill said animals, wash all of this for consumption, find a way to keep it refrigerated (remember, no power), cook it, find a way to get water (no water treatment either), wash their dishes, etc... on a daily basis? It's impossible. No one person can do such a thing; it's exactly that reason that farmers have to hire workers.



SURE you could.  I mean, you couldn't run a whole PLANTATION, but you could handle a small farm providing for yourself. People did it all the time a hundred years ago. A chicken coop, a cow or two....and a nice garden with vegetables and fruit/nut trees... Plant it, maintain it, can/preserve all you can, and get into a good cycle of crop rotation before your canned goods run out...and you could live indefinitely on that. Agrarian societies have done it for centuries.

And if you build your own power sources...windmill, water mill, turbine, solar array...you can power an entire household (refrigerators included) with ease. But then, I grew up in the sticks, so I'm the kind of person that this lifestyle kind of appeals to... I'd be more than happy to learn how to provide myself with clean water and electricity in the event of a disaster. And I DO read a lot, so having lots of books and such at my disposal would be fine for those times when I'm not playing computer games on the best PC I could build or watching movies on my giant plasma.


----------



## Banger (Jan 5, 2008)

It would be llike a real life harvest moon. If I was the only person alive I would not see the point of living. But say there was group of people alive kind of like in 28 weeks later. Then maybe there would a reason to live.


----------



## azotyp (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> If the world had just ended and you survived what items or objects would you try to get??


I would propably search for food, or place where I can make food.
And of course guns , usually when world ends, there are lots of zombies and aliens around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.
I read all of that post and have some replies
Some people say that human could himself build an electricity supplaing generator (for wind, water etc),
I saw those wind ones on TV and there is no chance that normal human would build that, they are very precise equipment, of perfect symetry, eaven bugs that splash on them and disturb theire symetrical shape make them work slower, so they are constantly cleaned by some precise water cleaning system. That technology is too much for a simple human , eaven if he read an instruction.

As for power for let's say Nintendo DS, there are solar chargers for nintendo ds and psp on the market, so for those you would not need to build a generator. Propably there are some solar chargers for laptops too on ebay but i''m too lazy to check it out.


----------



## Hitto (Jan 5, 2008)

I'd look for a hammock.
Finally, some QUALITY TIME.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 5, 2008)

If the world ended?... mmm... probably I would look for a cute blond girl.


----------



## Costello (Jan 5, 2008)

Interesting topic, and I believe ShadowStich's post is the most intesting I've read in a while. That's totally what I had pictured (yeah, I do happen to think about that kind of crap when I'm alone at night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Now, to think about it... I think the situation would be incredibly cool.
On the one hand, you would feel extremely lonely and for the rest of your life. You would probably forget any language you know after a couple of years (unless you keep practicing and read books).
On the other hand, you would be able to go everywhere, see things you've never seen before, solve incredible mysteries...
You could go in government buildings and find out secrets (9/11, *cough* JFK)

The first couple of years of my life would probably be about finding a reliable, renewable source of energy. I wouldn't spend so much time caring about food because I would have canned food (food AND drink! woohoooo, unlimited everything!)
Then I'd spend time learning how to drive stuff like trucks, helicopters, boats, and eventually planes - not sure you can do that on your own though.
Anyhow, I would totally not be the type of person to jump off a bridge.


----------



## jefffisher (Jan 5, 2008)

for me nothing would change nothing at all.
but i do have a question, would everyone else just be gone or would there be bodies everywhere?


----------



## azotyp (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I would look for a cute blond girl.


Cute blodn dead girl (muhaha) because world ended and you are last human alive.


----------



## Smuff (Jan 5, 2008)

Find the nearest Lambo and drive around like Clarkson on acid for a few days


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 5, 2008)

I dunno. Call me dumb, but if the world ended, I'd probably just play my DS nonstop until I fall unconscious and eventually die... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... but thats just me.


----------



## moozxy (Jan 5, 2008)

I would probably somehow try to build a humanoid robot, try and make it resemble a human as much as possible, then somehow write a programme to make it have the most realistic human personality..
I don't know how I will do this since I have no experience in building anything, and have no programming knowledge what so ever..
Anyway what I have in my mind, is Chii from Chobits


----------



## Banger (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> P.S.
> I read all of that post and have some replies
> Some people say that human could himself build an electricity supplaing generator (for wind, water etc),
> I saw those wind ones on TV and there is no chance that normal human would build that, they are very precise equipment, of perfect symetry, eaven bugs that splash on them and disturb theire symetrical shape make them work slower, so they are constantly cleaned by some precise water cleaning system. That technology is too much for a simple human , eaven if he read an instruction.



I can make a crude energy source myself. Did it for a science project. Not sure how much power I could make from a larger version. Also you could go to a windy area for "wind" power. Also goto California and you could find some body who has a house with solar power panels and use them.  It said the world ended not that everything in the world was destroyed. So you can assume the basics are still around. 

But if you were the only person left alive I do not see the reason of staying alive. But if there was a group of people still alive. Maybe just maybe there would be a reason.


----------



## ShadowStitch (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woohoo!!! Realdoll Factory, here I come! 

And Costella...Man, wouldn't it be fun to just walk right into Area 51?

And if you don't believe it's possible to live a self-sustaining modern existence without public utilities, check out any article on "off-the grid" living.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> Interesting topic, and I believe ShadowStich's post is the most intesting I've read in a while. That's totally what I had pictured (yeah, I do happen to think about that kind of crap when I'm alone at night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



9/11 secrets? *rolls eyes*


----------



## amptor (Jan 5, 2008)

a copy of starsky and hutch


----------



## JohnDrake (Jan 5, 2008)

Food: duh.

Shelter: double duh.

Weapons: to kill mutants


----------



## Costello (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(amptor @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> a copy of starsky and hutch


if world ended, a copy of starsky and hutch.


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah, but, what season?


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, crap, you are right.
I would be so sad that I lost my family and friends that I would probably turn out mad, ergo, I would look for my sanity.


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 5, 2008)

How many survivors would their be? Are we talking very few humans left (3-8%ish) or like half the population or something? Because depending on the amount of people left, I would look for some "friends" to have a "good time" with, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jan 5, 2008)

I would go to the Pentagon or some other sort of government facility/base, and live there. I would research how to rebuild the human race, perhaps by cloning. But only as long as it's underground and survived whatever disaster. I would also need to be in top physical health, grow my own farm, and raid a bunch of supermarkets.
...
And pretty much get a home like in I Am Legend.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 5, 2008)

tons of pringles can i love those!


----------



## Ikonz101 (Jan 6, 2008)

Great answers guys.... Just to clear up a few things.. I didn't say there wouldn't be any humans left..I just said that you survived the end of the world... I would say that the MAJORITY of humans are dead...There would be bodies lying around... So yes you might be able to find that cute blonde girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep up the excellent chat..This is a very interesting topic..I also feel that it would be a very exciting time to go through... Seems like limitless freedom if you know how to survive.

Ikonz101


----------



## Verocity (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> All I know is that I would be naked, naked and eating canned tuna everyday.Â -I do half of that everyday,anyway-



Exactly.

First off, I would do things that you dreamed of doing...like illegal things. I would steal a car and go really fast. Then I would blow up some stuff. Then Ide shoot some stuff.

As far as food goes, I could raise cows and chickens, then kill them and eat them. The only thing that would suck is not having anyone to talk to....

Then you pull out a maninikin and call him FRANK!


----------



## Cermage (Jan 6, 2008)

Go to a IVF center and somehow learn how to breed humans without a live mother to bring the human race back to its feet. ( simulate a live mothers womb or something of the like). Before that i would be studying a sh*tload and pulling gasoline powered generators, chickens, cows out of everywhere. I'd begin to plant fruits and vegetables to give another food source. Or seeing if i could unfreeze those people who put themselves up for cryonics.


----------



## Jaejae (Jan 6, 2008)

If there are no women, a fleshlight would be pretty awesome.

Edit: If you are intent on a blonde girl, KY Warming Liquid, dead people get cold after about 24 hours, so this make her feel more, lively.

Note: I do not condone necrophilia in any shape or form.


----------



## TLSpartan (Jan 6, 2008)

I would just burn stuff


----------



## Opium (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Jaejae @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> Note: I do not condone necrophilia in any shape or form.



Necrophilia, crack open a cold one!


----------



## OSW (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd collect a whole lot of shit neccessary to survive, food etc.
then i'd grab a motorcycle cruising around and philosophising, or become a buddhist in hope that i can achieve enlightenment, or pray to god for a new "Eve" lol.

Eventually i'd probably be too depressed and lonely to continue living, and kill myself in the most painless way available. or alternate die while enjoying the thrill of jumping off a building


----------



## TLSpartan (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(OSW @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> I'd collect a whole lot of shit neccessary to survive, food etc.
> then i'd grab a motorcycle cruising around and philosophising, or become a buddhist in hope that i can achieve enlightenment, or pray to god for a new "Eve" lol.
> 
> Eventually i'd probably be too depressed and lonely to continue living, and kill myself in the most painless way available. or alternate die while enjoying the thrill of jumping off a building



Can you do a flip for me


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 6, 2008)

You've got to look at the basic human needs...
Excretion
Eating
Drinking
Sleeping
Shelter
Warmth
Obviously this list is in alphabetical order, so I'll tackle the points in the order I feel is most sensible. Look at the following points as a sort of 'Day 1' type plan, these are the very first things I would do.

*Shelter and Sleeping*
The first thing I would look for is shelter. I think for the first few nights I would just find an abandoned house, but over time this would become creepy as normal houses aren't built for the type of lifestyle you would be living from now on. I would need to make sure things like perishable foods were cleared out of the house before they went rotten, and I would also want it to be fairly clean. But as soon as I was settled down with the rest of my arrangements I would look into finding or building a house that suits my needs better. I would want somewhere to sleep that was comfy yet fairly secure.

*Drink*
I would obviously want to be near a source of clean water, for example a spring or particularly clean river. I would find some kind of camping shop and take all the water purification tablets with me, in fact, if I was near a type of camping shop, a lot of things would be made easier for me. I would have bottled gas, stoves and other necessities available. I could also get clean water by boiling it, which brings us onto the next point.

*Warmth*
Like I mentioned above, finding a camping shop would help greatly. In the first few days I would probably just use gas stoves, but if this was unavailable I would have to find tools and chop some wood to burn.

*Food and Excretion*
This is simple for the first few days, I would simply raid a supermarket. I wouldn't have to worry too much about excretion in these first few days...

After I had settled down and living with a degree of stability from these 'borrowed' goods I would move onto finding somewhere better to live. I would want somewhere easy to guard (you never know what's going to happen) and easy-to-guard places are usually fairly high up, yet I would also want somewhere flat and fertile for farming. It would need to be near a reliable river for getting water, and near a forest for wood. It would be best if it was fairly near a town, but not too near, as things would get smelly pretty soon.
An ideal place would be on a hill with flat areas below and a river nearby. This would let me live at the top of the hill and have fields round the bottom, allowing me to use a crop rotation system to maximise fertility.
The first thing I would do now is look for a large, waterproof storage area. I would probably have to use a ready-made building for this, so I would choose one far away from the town. I would store tents, gas, petrol, tools, cable, hosepipe, light bulbs, candles, basically as many spares of everything I will probably need to use or be able to use as I can. Later on I would find a low-powered laptop or PocketPC and index everything so I could find things as soon as possible. I would also save all broken parts in case I ran out of new ones, so I could fix them or use them as building materials.

I would keep the petrol in a secure tank so I could store it indefinitely, and I would collect as much as I could. The same goes for gas. I would also store seeds in such a way that they last for as long as possible, and I would replenish my supplies every year from my crops.

I would prepare a crate and a method of transportation with essentials in, including tools, seeds, some petrol, a stove, weapons, ammunition, un-perishable food and a generator. This would be, say, in a trailer on the back of a 4x4 that was always ready to go, so if the worst happened, I would be able to get away quickly with all the things I needed.
You may have already noticed that my whole plan so far is about defence and running away. While I would collect some ammunition and guns, defence is probably the best choice in most situations, as if anything comes it's likely to be very big or there will be a lot of them.

So anyway, back to the plan.

Next I would make sure some food will be available in a couple of months time. I would find some seeds and plenty of gardening books and do everything I could to make them grow. Later on I would try to find a greenhouse so I can grow crops in the Winter. I would water my crops every day and possibly, using a catch-tank, make an irrigation system.
If any animals survived the disaster I would want to farm them as well, but I would wait until I was more stable before getting many, as I would have to feed them as well.

I would then travel around with some of the fuel I had and attempt to find solar panels, batteries (like car batteries or larger) and wind turbines, and a lot of them. If I found a place with a good supply I would keep returning, as they will be extremely valuable and you can never have too many spares. I would make a huge array of batteries so they all charged during the day and were available at night for me to use. I would have a separate solar panel and wind turbine powering a radio transmitter to let people know where I will be (like on I am Legend)

My house, when I finally got round to building it, would be very open-plan as I would have no need for privacy any more. I would probably have two rooms. One very large one, and one (hopefully fairly-soundproofed) holding generators and batteries. The generators would have to be under cover because most of them aren't waterproof (I know you can get waterproof ones, but the regular ones will be easier to find), however the generators would only be used when the batteries ran dry.

I would also have to find a place in which to dispose of my excretion. I would want it somewhere far away, but stored and accessible because it is very fertile. I would only use it if I had problems with the fertility of the soil, as it wouldn't smell particularly nice...

And after this I would concentrate on the luxuries, for example making the generators start up when the batteries are nearly dry, a shower, a bath (but I will probably have already rigged one of these up), a water pump to get fresh water to my house up the hill, the unnecessary but still important things. I would collect up electronic entertainment equipment, a TV etc. But it would all have to be low-powered.
I would prepare for the worst by setting up cameras and a very rugged radio transmitter (perhaps embedded into the ground with an aerial far away) connected to some CCTV cameras, so if I had to evacuate, I could still see when it was safe to go back. I would also set up cameras with a powerful zoom on nearby hills which had their own power source for the same reason.

Also, in any spare time I had, I would attempt to move as many of the dead as possible out of the city/town of my choice. It wouldn't be a nice, or easy task, but it would let me go back into the town to take supplies in the future which would be extremely valuable. Maybe using some of my fuel on a bulldozer or forklift truck would help if the bodies were untouchable?

*Update:* Added about farming animals
*Update:* Generally updated the whole thing


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 6, 2008)

BECOME AN LEGEND!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> BECOME AN LEGEND!


Don't you mean... "Become Legend" ?


----------



## dice (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Jan 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BECOME AN LEGEND!
> ...


Don't you mean... "Become a Legend" ?


----------



## Ktaro (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd become the leader of the world and create a new unified Earth+ with no borders and mix the different races of people into one type almost like a big soup so there won't be any discrimination also I wouldin't allow teaching of religions.  oh and we would also base all our lives on logic to create a world that may help to prevent whatever caused the "end of the world". Basicaly do all naive stuff and if something goes wrong like with our current world we'll just reset and restart all over again.
Continue?
yes/no






.....wtf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 though human enhancing would be pretty cool wings ftw


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 6, 2008)

I think my big long post above was too big and long for anyone to read through it fully and reply


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 6, 2008)

Actually, I just read through your whole post sinkhead. It was a nice read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the ideas, in cause something like this actually happens


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> Actually, I just read through your whole post sinkhead. It was a nice read
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it would be quite fun actually... Once you got over the shock, it would be free living!


----------



## gh0ul (Jan 6, 2008)

if everyone were to die, the very first thing i'd do is go to the hardware store and acquire a generator so i could run my house...then I would steal a lamborghini.


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd look up Jessica Alba, say "Hey, guess what? I _am_ the last man on Earth," and see where that leads.  







Hinges somewhat on one condition, i.e. that she survived as well.


----------



## mfpants50 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(veho @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> I'd look up Jessica Alba, say "Hey, guess what? I _am_ the last man in the world," and see where that leads.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or not, depends on sanity level.

I would go straight to the library of congress and get to reading, and hope my glasses don't break/eyeballs fall out.


----------



## jtroye32 (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd unify health care!


----------



## pinbi7 (Jan 6, 2008)

i would try to find Will Smith and Kevin Costner and live in an happy utopia

(surely they must have survived,if u watched any of their movie they can survive any thing from alien invasion,global warming,mass die out ect...)

and if all fails ill plug my self to a cpu (usb or firewire seems enough) and ill go live with keanu Reave in his CG world


----------



## vapour99 (Jan 6, 2008)

two words: grave robbing =D


----------



## rashef (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> 9/11 secrets? *rolls eyes*



You wouldn't like to know how those terrorists who crashed into WTC managed to survive just to be living a couple months later ? Not everyone but a fair number of them.

Ontopic: I'd go nuts.


----------



## Verocity (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(veho @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> I'd look up Jessica Alba, say "Hey, guess what? I _am_ the last man on Earth," and see where that leads.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WIN!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually read all of sinkhead's post too...great idea's, but im sure you wouldn't be able to find such a excellent location with a river and farming land.


----------



## lunatix (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermov...laylist=popular
DS
+R4DS
____
Win


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 7, 2008)

And of course, the entire internet will still be running so you can still download ROMs...


----------



## cubin' (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> And of course, the entire internet will still be running so you can still download ROMs...




It will run for a little while but servers and networks require maintenance and the power plants also requite a fair bit of human input. You wouldn't have the internet for long


----------



## thomaspajamas (Jan 7, 2008)

find a lighter and a lawn chair - then burn the letter I just got from the IRS saying I owe them $2000, sit back, and relax.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jan 7, 2008)

That is a pretty vague statement...world ending? But lets say I was either the last man on Earth...or one of the last several thousand on earth...Seriously I would most likely head to my safe as it has firearms, ammunition, cash, and even some gold. From that point I would head to a Wal-Mart and try to take it over...I read some would loot a Wal-mart...I would prefer to live in the Wal-mart...possible use the already supplied gates to keep looters out...or...that is what the firearms would be for I guess. It sucks in a time of tragedy to think of resorting that way ... I would try and reason to any looters but if it got to hostile I would do whatever it would take to secure my find. I would use the roof as my garden to grow my fresh vegetables ... and anything that might have a short growth period. I'd probably eventually use my cash, gold or food rations to send people to get me lumber to better block off the entrances to the Wal-Mart. I'd also use the roof to hunt down meat...birds, rats, ect and ride it out till civilization kicked back in.


----------



## cubin' (Jan 7, 2008)

whoa you've got it all planned out WeaponX. awesome!


----------

